# Corallines Litter



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Good Morning Everyone! 
Well, I've had really bad luck breeding for a little while now. I had several planned breedings, paired mice and... Nada. 
But, FINALLY! One of my does took! I now have a happy, healthy 6 day old litter of 8.
Dad: King. Siamese Buck








Mum: Coralline. PEW/Overmarked Dove Pied. (Not sure which she actually is yet. This litter should hold some insight!) 








Aaaand.. BABIES! 
















They are getting hair, and all of them (obviously) are light coloured. They've got the flakey skin they get when they first start getting hair! 
SO EXCITED! 
I haven't sexed this litter yet. I'll wait until they are 14 or so days old, because I suck at sexing babies...Just hoping for more girls, cause I'm seriously running out of space for boys!! 
Well, thats my news for today lol.
Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

They might not be light coloured I had dark ones only get colour at 5 days


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

It IS possible for them to be dark, but I don't think they will be. Dads Parents are : Black x Black Tan.(Dads siblings: Black, Black tan, Siamese) Mums parents are Black Pied x Unknown.(Mums siblings: Dove pied, Black Pied, PEW, BEW.) Either way! I can't wait to see how they mature. Not really worried about colour.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Well good luck


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Any black eyed ones? If no black eyes you can asume the mother is PEW rather than over marked pied. If that's the case you should get all himi, if dad is actually himi rather than Siamese you will get himi and PEW.


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

In Aus, We call ruby red eyed mice, with dark points, and shading Siamese, Black eyes with dark points and shading CPB and Pink eyes with points and white coat Himilayan.(Clarifying cause so many different countries have different names for colours...) Dad has Ruby red eyes and shading. I'm fairly sure I've got all red eyes in this litter, which is what I was hoping for. Didn't breed this litter for colour. I'm hoping for some lovely big mice with semi decent ears and a better tailset, but don't think I got my wish! Fingers crossed I've got an entire litter of Himilayans here though....


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

MicenMore... I think you were correct, Lol. ALL the babies appear to be DOVE... Some are even Pied.... So, Turns out she's NOT a PEW, but an overmarked Dove pied. Still can't wait for the little darlings to mature, hopefully I'll end up with at least one Siamese, but I doubt it very much. I was disappointed when I noticed the white headspots on two of the young ones, but it matters little to me really. They are good healthy little babies!


----------

